# Getting a replacement for lost license???



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

My girlfriend lost her Turkey License. How does she go about getting a replacement kill tag?


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Try contacting a DNR Operations Service Center or call 517-373-3292.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

_Lost Licenses and Hunter Safety Certificates
If you lose your Michigan fishing, hunting or fur harvester license, you may
purchase a replacement at any license dealer. You must provide the ID number used
to purchase the original license. The full price will be charged to replace any license
with a kill tag. All other licenses cost $3 to be replaced._


----------



## Longbow (May 3, 2007)

Big Frank 25 said:


> _Lost Licenses and Hunter Safety Certificates_
> _If you lose your Michigan fishing, hunting or fur harvester license, you may_
> _purchase a replacement at any license dealer. You must provide the ID number used_
> _to purchase the original license. The full price will be charged to replace any license_
> _with a kill tag. All other licenses cost $3 to be replaced._


Perfect response!...I had to do it a few years ago and that is it, no questions asked.....unless you do it three or four time in the same year!:chillin:


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Big Frank 25 said:


> _Lost Licenses and Hunter Safety Certificates
> If you lose your Michigan fishing, hunting or fur harvester license, you may
> purchase a replacement at any license dealer. You must provide the ID number used
> to purchase the original license. The full price will be charged to replace any license
> with a kill tag. All other licenses cost $3 to be replaced._


While this is true for most licenses, good luck on that route for this special draw kill tag. You may want to try this route, but I suspect there will be more to this than a normal hunting or fishing license.

Dan


----------

